# Canterbury Park and Ride.



## hymerjeff (Sep 3, 2009)

The New Dover Road Park and Ride will no longer be open on Sundays.
The barriers will be locked from 20.30pm on Saturday and re open at 
6.30am on Monday. If you are already parked up before Sat night 
you can still stay over as before but with no bus service. We stayed 
there Sunday night, they left the barrier up because of complaints
from motorists,so they allowed people to use the c/p but make their 
own way into town,a bit of a compromise.
I spoke to the attendant on Monday and he confirmed the situation
and the times with his boss Mr Colin Perris of parking services, who 
said that he would be grateful if I could pass this information on to as
many people as possible. I hope that this info could be forwarded to
any european m/h sites to stop any inconvienence.

JEFF


PS We're near Arras at the moment staying with friends, then going 
south to the Costa's.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

We stayed there on a Saturday night a couple of weeks ago. Sunday morning one of the exit barriers was just left open so I presume you could come and go through that.
Its a superb facility and even a decent pub with cask ale at the entrance - what more could you want

Chris


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

All for £2.50 and a bus ride to Canterbury what more could you ask for :wink:


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*agree*

Hi
Couldn't agree more than with the above ! Does anybody know if the pub mentioned is dog friendly?
Thanks
Barry


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4695

Im sure someone has mentioned it is but anyway the M/H isnt far away if you leave him there.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

My understanding is that the site was only open on Sundays pre-Christmas and the New year.

I will check with Colin (Perris) tomorrow and suggest the site be opened on Sundays even though there are no park and ride buses running though I feel the answer will be no as there will be no staff around. There are service buses passing the site.

I do know of a very suitable layby fairly nearby when the site is not available. PM me for details.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Spoken with Colin just now. He confirmed that the Park & Ride facility at Old Dover Road is now closed on Sundays. This is because the council was loosing money as only 50-60 vehicles were using it. As hymerjeff wrote, one can still stay overnight if one has parked there before the barrier closes on Friday evening as one can get out 24/7.

The council will be watching the use of the other car parks in the city on Sundays. If they get overcrowded then the P & R facility will open again on Sundays.

Meanwhile there is a brand new 24 hour parking facility for motorhomes at the car park in Kingsmead Road. This is opposite the old coach one and is behind Sainsburys, right next door to the swimmimg pool. It is strolling distance from the city centre. The cost is £5 for 12 hours. There are toilets and water supply but no dumping facilities.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Thought it was too good a facility to be true and wondered how the council could break even. Still, as long as vehicles can get out of the 'aire' on a Sunday it is still a good place to park up - we'll just have to take our bikes in future. 

When my son was at Kent uni some years ago he lived near the Kingsmead carpark and said that it did attract a fair number of 'travellers' but maybe the Council have increased control there now.  Is there any sign of the Dover Rd price being increased if the cost of the Kingsmead carpark is that much higher?

Mrs D


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

No plans to increase the prices at the Park & Ride as far as I understood from Colin. It was purely a matter of the site not paying its way on a Sunday.

The Kingsmead car park has been improved apparently and now takes coaches and motorhomes where previously it was only cars. I will take a look for myself the next time I am that way.

There were quite a few objections to the council making it available for larger vehicles including some from the residents of the Alms houses that is situated adjacent to the car park. Most of the walk into the city (not that I have done it!) is along the side of the river I have been told. Could be quite pleasant, especially in the summer.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The price will only increase if the bus fare increase's as you park there free but you are charged £2.50 if you use the bus or not.
Yes Peggy I have walked from Kingsmead along the river it is all very nice there in the summer.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

locovan said:


> The price will only increase if the bus fare increase's as you park there free but you are charged £2.50 if you use the bus or not.
> Yes Peggy I have walked from Kingsmead along the river it is all very nice there in the summer.


Could be "Bracing" in the Winter I guess then :lol:


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Any chance of an update pls?*

Hi
Travelling to France via Tunnel on 2nd August and was hoping to stay at Park & ride on Sunday 1st. Is it still closed on Sundays or do they still leave the barrier up? Or is Kingsmead a better solution? Pity the city is missing out on trade. I always go into town and have a meal at least. Does anybody know if the pub on the P & R accepts MHomes on Sundays?
Thanks
Barry


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Sorry Bessie 560 for this delayed response; I was away yesterday attending the Mobility Roadshow at Peterborough, (on till tomorrow 4pm).

I have contacted CCC to get the up to date information on parking in the city on Sundays for motorhomes. All the Canterbury Park & Ride sites are still closed on Sundays (lack of money to pay the staff).

The coach park at Kingsmead in Canterbury that takes up to 10 motorhomes, (post code CT1 1BD) is next door to Sainsburys and the municiple swimming/leisure pool, is open 24hours. The cost is £5.00 for 12 hours. A word of warning here, there are restrictions on engines running so generators may be a no, no. I think this may be due to the fact that there is a retirement complex next door to the coach park (St John's Hospital) and I know from visiting a friend who lives there that the residents have objected to noise from the coach park.

There is a toilet block available that is open from 7am until 6 pm. There is a water tap but no dumping facilities. A foreign coach this week was apparently seen dumping the waste from its toilet into the River Stour that runs next to the coach park.

As for possible parking at the Old Gate Inn with a motorhome, I suggest you give them a ring, 01227 829951.

PM me if you there is anymore information required that I may be able to help with.

Invicta 
(Peggy)


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

Can I just ask for clarification on this please, The car park will be closed to incoming traffic from 22.30hrs on Saturday until Monday mornings ? If one is parked there on Saturday before 22.30 will it be possible to exit the park on Sunday mornings ? We are planning a visit there at the beginning of September and this might upset our plans.
Regards, Tom.


Toujours a Vacances !


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Details of bus times from the Canterbury City Council web site:

•Monday to Saturday, 7am to 7:30pm
•Buses run approximately every 8 minutes from each site.
•Please note that the entry barriers will lock one hour after the last bus leaves but the exit barriers will still operate provided that you have a validated ticket

From this Tmax I would suggest you get into the site before 8.30 pm on the Saturday evening. As the details state, you are able to leave the site at anytime once you have validated your ticket in the machine at the side of the building in the car park.


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply, Hopefully that solves the problem. We hope to be in the park first weekend in September from Friday pm till early Sunday morning. If anybody else is there don't forget to say hi.

Regards, Tom.


Toujours a Vacances !


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Planning on stopping here on Sat, can anyone indicate time/distance from here to the tunnel?

regards

Karen


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Roughly 30 mins and buy your ticket on the Sunday as you leave and you will get out fine -- it is shut to the rest of the public as no buses run on a Sunday.
You will get a ticket as you enter Saturday which you validate by paying at the machine on Sunday and recieve another ticket for the barrier.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for that locovan, but if I want to use the ticket on the sat to actually use the park and ride will I have to get another ticket to get me out on the sun? Campsite we usually go to is full so this seems to be the best option.

Regards

Karen


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

No the one you get as you go in can be used on the bus no problems.
You will love the P&R honest Im so proud of our Council for being the first Aires.
have fun :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

You only show the ticket to the Bus Driver thats all and make sure you keep it safe then on the Sunday take it to the Machine and put your £2.50 in and you get a new ticket for the barrier.
There is a help phone on the office wall anyway so dont panic :wink: 

Im telling you this because when we last met other members there recently a man bought his ticket on the Saturday and he couldnt get out because 24 hours had gone by so thats why I say buy it on the Sunday then you are fine as we were.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.aboutbritain.com/towns/canterbury.asp

Weatherspoons is very good value for money the one behind Wilkinsons and in the next road.
Wipe the fresh water pipe as I have reported foreigners for putting it in the Cassette and Colin (the boss) is going to put in another water tap and thanked me for my comments. :roll:


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

locovan said:


> http://www.aboutbritain.com/towns/canterbury.asp
> 
> Wipe the fresh water pipe as I have reported foreigners for putting it in the Cassette and Colin (the boss) is going to put in another water tap and thanked me for my comments. :roll:


My suggestion is use your own! There have been times when we have found no hose attached to the tap-some b******d had obviously nicked it.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Peggy well we do carry a hose now as we bought one.
Jock and other MHF members couldnt believe our eyes as a Frenchman and then a Dutchman did it 
I Emailed Colin and he is sorting it for us.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Filthy so and so's Mavis!

Like the foreign registered coach that Colin told me about last week. Its driver emptied its tanks in the River Stour at the Canterbury Coach Park at Kingsmead. I would hope that no UK one would do such a thing or any UK motorhome owners.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Were off to Germany on the 1200 Ferry next Sunday (8th) and thought we would vist Canterbury before we go. I have a few questions though

1. Can we enter the Park & Ride on Friday 1800 ish and leave on Sunday Morning (0930ish) using the same ticket (ie put it in the machine on Sunday and pay £5 for 2 nights)?

2. There has been a post warning that its to tight a turn for RVs on entry, will we be OK in our 9m Elegance?

3. Am I correct in that the last bus on Sat is at 1930, if so how far is the walk back from town to the P&R?

3. Are their any events or good pubs, atractions etc on that weekend that we should visit in Canterbury?

Sorry for the number of questions, but need to plan ahead

Yours Aye

Andy


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Just managed to answer the first part of Q3 myself by looking at their very infomative website  

Andy


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Bubblehead wrote: ‹ Select › ‹ Contract › 
Hi

Were off to Germany on the 1200 Ferry next Sunday (8th) and thought we would vist Canterbury before we go. I have a few questions though

1. Can we enter the Park & Ride on Friday 1800 ish and leave on Sunday Morning (0930ish) using the same ticket (ie put it in the machine on Sunday and pay £5 for 2 nights)?

*Can't see why not. (Any comments Mavis if you are there!)

*
2. There has been a post warning that its to tight a turn for RVs on entry, will we be OK in our 9m Elegance?

*We get in with the 26'.5" RV *

3. Am I correct in that the last bus on Sat is at 1930, if so how far is the walk back from town to the P&R?

*The last bus is at 7.30 pm. The P & R is about 1 mile from the city. There are other buses going past to Bridge, Aylesham, Folkestone. *

3. Are their any events or good pubs, atractions etc on that weekend that we should visit in Canterbury?

*There is a Family Day at the St Lawrence Cricket Ground on Sunday 8th August. This is just down the road from the P & R. Canterbury is brimming over with places to eat. One good place is the old Gate Inn at the roundabout just outside the P & R. You can have a drink there with the meal and not have to worry about driving home! There is always the cathedral to visit and boat trips on the River Stour. Tourist guides are available, details from the Tourist Information Centre (www.canterbury.co.uk) *

Sorry for the number of questions, but need to plan ahead 

Always good to plan ahead Andy!

Yours Aye

Andy


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Invicta

What can I say, but thank you very much for the advice.

Yours

Andy


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Anyone know if there are still plans for the fitting of a second water supply to allow one for fresh tank and one for rinsing??


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Telbell said:


> Anyone know if there are still plans for the fitting of a second water supply to allow one for fresh tank and one for rinsing??


I use Canterbury on most trips down to Dover and always use my own hose,(normal tap connecter) but do agree it needs a seperate fresh water tap as the grey/black waste is a drive over and can sometimes be messy.Well done to Canterbury as it is a great and much appreciated service.
rob


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

This was the set up when we were there last September.










Any upgrade of the service, to include a seperate drinking water supply has got to be a good step forward.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Any upgrade of the service, to include a seperate drinking water supply has got to be a good step forward.


Agreed- and I.m sure someone (Invicta??) said they'd contacted the Council & they said they'd sort it


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Telbell said:


> > Any upgrade of the service, to include a seperate drinking water supply has got to be a good step forward.
> 
> 
> Agreed- and I.m sure someone (Invicta??) said they'd contacted the Council & they said they'd sort it


I hadn't but I will but not expecting much joy in these days of cuts-cuts and more cuts!!

As previously suggested the best thing is carry one's own hose with a variety of adapters is it not?

If anyone does have real problems, I am only 5 minutes away and could spare a few drops of my now metered water to fill your tanks from my outside tap, for a donation to the MHF charity!


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

*Canterbury Park and Ride*

Hope to be there on Thursday evening en route from Perpignan to Southampton. If you see a French reg. Hymer, Say hello !

Regards, Tom

Toujours a Vacances !


----------

